# Good news!!!



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

I took Carlo (F-Carlo von Rokanhaus) in yesterday for those dreaded hip and elbow xrays!!! Happy first birthday Carlo! hehehehe

Carlo easily left with the vet tech for his adventure, not even looking back or caring about me staying behind. He was probably mad at me because I would not let him harass, greet, play with, and/or molest the people and other dogs in the waiting area....

Hips are definitely passing wooho!!! "what about his elbows?" "oh, were we supposed to do his elbows???" he was still dopey so back on the table he went...Elbows look super too!!! Now we will submit them to the SV and get his rating!!!









The reversal drug worked all too well, and he was back to wanting to harass, greet, play with, and/or molest the people and other dogs while I tried to pay the bill.....


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Great news!!!!! He sounds like a sweet heart!


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

sweetheart and pain in the *ss all rolled into one large exhuberant 12 months old package.


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Carlos is handsome boy! What does he weigh? Looked at your website. On hold rebooking my custmers Mexico trips what a drag but looking at GSDs makes it more fun.


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

Carlo was 72 pounds last time I weighed him few weeks ago...he has much filling out to do...so expect him to mature at around 80.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Congrats... It's always such a relief when you get a good report. 

I'm planning on my pup in July, so am holdin' my breath for the litter to touchdown! We'll have to get our kids together and take them swimming down by the power plant. Klytie whines every time we drive by it... LOL


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

I actually have a few places in Winchester that are much nicer than the Houstonic....but yes!! let's!! and while you are waiting for your pup and need a puppy fix...come on over...we have some due at the end of May!!!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Good news Kandi. Congrats!


----------

